# New Driver - NJ Insurance Problems



## Rosie R (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm sorry if this has been answered. I want to drive for Uber in North New Jersey and maybe the Philly area. I've been approved by Uber but my insurance company (Progressive) said they will cancel me if I use my car on my policy for any rideshare services.

I called a few other insurance companies in NJ and the quotes were outrageous. Like 3x what I pay now.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like you need to speak to someone else at Progressive, they do offer ride share insurance but more than likely on a commercial policy.


----------



## Rosie R (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you. I'll look into this today.


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

Allstate offers a ride share endorsement. Same company Uber uses in NJ.


----------



## Rosie R (Jun 21, 2018)

HectorB said:


> Allstate offers a ride share endorsement. Same company Uber uses in NJ.


Thanks! I've just sent an email to the rep in my area for Allstate. I appreciate your help.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you're a vet you can get cheaper rates with USAA, I have a hundred thousand dollar policy in a very high rated area in Florida and I pay 200 a month, this includes ride share insurance.

I would recommend any vet to go with USAA, they treat vets right.


----------

